# Smoked Buffalo/Goose Breast/Pork Butt Meatloaf



## bombo80 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi People,

I had a meatloaf concoction in the freezer for quite a while now.  After finding this website I decided to make it, and smoke it.  Kind of a really big fatty, if you please.

I had ground together, Buffalo, Goose breast, and added in a pork butt, to get some fat into it.  I made the meatloaf before, and it turned out really good.  I'm thinking it's going to be even better now.

I have attached the recipe. I watched this episode on Food Network, and really liked it.

I also have a starting pic of the meatloaf, one in the smokehouse, and one with an IT of 125*.  I will post finished pics when it's done.  Hopefully in a couple hours.

Later


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 25, 2007)

Kewl multi-critter fatty loaf! Sounds like a sausage waiting for a casing to me - I like it! Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## bombo80 (Nov 26, 2007)

OH BABY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Did this meatloaf ever turn out great. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I am reattaching the recipe text file, as I found it needed to be editted. 

Here are the final pics also.

YUMMY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 26, 2007)

Look very good Bombo!


----------



## camp_cookie (Nov 26, 2007)

Well it certainly wins points for originality.


----------

